# Basketball Style Senior Portraits



## Brinr

Couple of strobes. Hope you enjoy.

1


12_23_11 Kevyn's Senior PIcs II 013 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

2



12_23_11 Kev Senior II 026 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

3



12_23_11 Kev Senior II 021 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

4



12_23_11 Kev Senior II 009 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Tony S

These are nice, be she will be happy with them.  You'll hear from others about the tilt in the first one, with that line in the background it really stands out. On the the second one I don't like the crop, there is almost half the image of dead space, crop it right behind her on the right, leave the room in front of her.  In the third one her eye sockets are really dark and could use some fill light bounced into them.


----------



## thinkricky

Tony S said:
			
		

> These are nice, be she will be happy with them.  You'll hear from others about the tilt in the first one, with that line in the background it really stands out. On the the second one I don't like the crop, there is almost half the image of dead space, crop it right behind her on the right, leave the room in front of her.  In the third one her eye sockets are really dark and could use some fill light bounced into them.



Agreed. And the 2nd one definitely needs crop.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Nice... Nike better give you two some money.


----------



## Brinr

Thanks for the comments, I'll take them into consideration!


----------



## MLeeK

They're nice! They are incredibly orange. I know how hard gyms are for color, but those are really still too warm on her skin.


----------



## jake337

My only nit pick is her head position posing seems masculine, but maybe she wanted to look tough.  Also all photos show the same head positioning, change it up!


----------



## cnutco

MLeeK said:


> They're nice! They are incredibly orange. I know how hard gyms are for color, but those are really still too warm on her skin.



I agree with the others and mostly about the WB.

What was your set-up and settings?


----------



## mwcfarms

Besides the WB which was already mentioned and a bit more of a crop on two I would also get rid of the two white reflections on the sign by her head in two. Two might also benefit from a bit of dodging of her.


----------



## Brinr

So ya my wb was set for flash because I wanted the subject to have correct color rather than the gym obviously. Given an unlimited time budget I would have gone back in post and fixed the gym's color but I feel like that would have taken a lot of careful selection and blending which, as you all know, takes a long time. As for the cropping I agree with whats been said as well and just kind of missed it. Another thing that happened to me was I had a wrong setting from a previous process and I had to start over and I honestly just got lazy, I would have fixed racoon eyes, reflections, colors, etc, but I wasn't going to put twenty hours into a $100 job ya dig?


----------

